# Looking for 2-3 more regular crew this summer Rockport



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

We fish on good weather all summer, including some weekdays. Typical trip is hammer out snapper quickly and get on the troll. Day trips we fish 35-60nm. Cost is $150/day. 

40 Seahunter, triple 300
Epirb, raft, sat phone

Looking for fisherman with some experience, a great attitude, show up early and have Lithium saved on their sat radio (we do listen to some old country as well). It's always easier on the skipper when I've got crew in the cockpit who can learn how we do it!

Boat docks in Aransas Pass. Days are typically 12 hours.

If interested, send me a note to [email protected] g m a i l

Thanks for looking
Fair Winds


----------



## GETNBENT (Aug 21, 2017)

email sent


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Ryan-San (Aug 28, 2014)

*crew*

sign me up, sir


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Ryan-San said:


> sign me up, sir


Thanks to everyone that emailed me. When there are open spots Iâ€™ll send an email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*I know a guy*

that just graduated his last kid from HS and is about to be available ALOT more time om his hands.

Ugly , overweight , but knows his way around a center console ..............lol


----------



## 1born2fish (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Brad, just sent you an email.


----------

